# New addition at Appyt's



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG there is a new horse at my house. Ok, in the pasture.. 

Recently my 10 yr old granddaughter voiced her desire for her own horse. Said her dad was gonna buy her one in a year or 2. In the meantime she would ride and learn more on mine. 

OOOOOOOOOOK, Friend of mine calls and says there's a free horse nearby. Supposed to be a good kid, ranch broke, anybody can ride 14 yr old horse. The catch? he has a bum twisted hoof/pastern or something. Doesn't seem to bother him but they wanted to be sure he got a good home rather than sending to a sale they preferred to gift him. 

I'm thinking yayayaya he won't work for her.. My husband will KEEL ME DAED if I get another horse. Ok, fixed that problem... He's not mine,, he's hers.. lol So she met him, fell for him(all 16 hands) and we got him home saturday. She rode him Sunday and is in horsey heaven.. 

without further ado. Meet CASH! 









Cash and Lanna









And we have TWINS! Abe and Cash









More pics can be viewed in Cash's folder in my Pbucket.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Awww he's cute!!!! How exciting for her and you!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Awww yay  
Totally worth the angry husband


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> Spastic_Dove Awww yay
> Totally worth the angry husband


TG Granpa can't do a thing about it. LOL He didn't get mad, just wasn't thrilled.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

How wonderful! *happy dance*


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yay!!!! Good for you and your granddaughter. Cash is beautiful. I LOVE his blaze!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cutie! and such a lucky little girl. We are looking for a horse/pony for my 8yr old niece but we also want to see how long she is going to stay interested in riding horses so that my fiances parents don't get "stuck" with a horse or pony that is ridden for a year and then nothing. You found this guy at a steal!! they look so happy together. Makes me want to go hose shopping with money I don't have :lol:


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw bless her she looks so happy, and he's a stunner!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cute! Congratulations. 

I bet the girl is just ecstatic!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute horse. I'm glad your kid found one she loves! Is he a qh?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Dartanion said:


> what a cutie! and such a lucky little girl. We are looking for a horse/pony for my 8yr old niece but we also want to see how long she is going to stay interested in riding horses so that my fiances parents don't get "stuck" with a horse or pony that is ridden for a year and then nothing. You found this guy at a steal!! they look so happy together. Makes me want to go hose shopping with money I don't have :lol:


You might want to check into a lease then.. This brat didn't come ride today, she goes to her moms now til sunday.......................... bad omen


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure he's QH tho no papers here. Not sure if he's registered or not. 

He is fitting in very well so far with the herd. I have put everyone in with him except for Cheno(blind) and Gypsy(dabosslady). She's not shown much interest, cuz that wouldn't be kewl. Peanut tries to boss him around. Abe is his twin, they get on great. Heidi is winking at him a mile a minute. *Rolling eyes* I'm turning them out after dinndinn.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So gorgeous!! I'm jealous. :lol:  Congrats!!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

That worked out for you like fate, didn't it?  He has the kindest face! I like the name Cash. LoL, it's ironic since you got him free, but I like it.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that may be why she named him Cash.. I'll have to ask her. He's really nice. Seems to have an old soulness about him. And when she comes near and he's gravitating. 

Friday is hoof trim day. I can't wait for Barefoothooves to see him, and his funky foot. :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Awww AppyT your such a good kind lovely Grandma! Grandpa be darned, it for the kids right?! :lol: 
He looks like a great fellow, is it the left front foot that is the problem? I couldn't tell much by the photos, but that one looked a bit turned in. 
I'm sure barefoothooves will have it straight in no time. :wink:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a cute couple. :] He sure is a looker, ha ha. Love that face.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Vida, yes the left one. It appears his pastern is turned/crooked(sort of bent so flaring happens on the inside). They say it has been this way since birth. Horse was born on the parents ranch, used there then the daughter took him a few years ago to ride. They say it's never been an issue as far as lameness problems, but they sure didn't keep them trimmed to keep the flaring from making it worse.  *I am so anal* But straight or crooked, BFH will fix him up to the best hoof he can have. *Shoot I meant to get some shots of his hooves without the mud and of course I can't remembe to take a camera TO the barn. LOL Here is one with mud..


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks. Good to see you.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You too!


----------

